# Websitengröße



## Peter Klein (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo

So, kleines Problem ...würd gerne eine Website erstellen in der Grösse das man im Browser keine Scrollbalken hat, weder horizontal noch vertikal. 
Ich arbeite mit Tabellen und DW 2004 MX.Wenn ich jetzt der Tabelle die Breite zuweise ist das soweit kein Problem das man keine Scrollbalken hat, aber bei der Höhe klappt das nicht so ganz, da ist immer ein Scrolbalken da. Habs im IE und im Firefox getestet.
Wie kann ich das hin bekommen das ich vertikal keinen Scrollbalken habe? Das sowas mit  JavaScript geht, z.B. für ein Pop up Fenster weiss ich. Gibt es auch ne andere Möglichkeit?

Falls nicht, wäre es nett, wenn mir jemand sagen kann wo ich den Code für ein solches Java Script bekomme. Hatte den mal auf ner Seite gefunden, aber leider habe ich diese Seite nicht in meine Linkliste aufgenommen.

Gruß


----------



## Gumbo (30. Januar 2005)

Das eine Bildlaufleiste eingeblendet wird, hängt natürlich vom Inhalt ab. Wenn du also keine Bildlaufleisten haben möchtest, solltest du erst einmal den Inhalt pro Seite gering halten.
Es gäb zwar noch die Möglichkeit, die Bildlaufleisten nachträglich mit der CSS-Eigenschaft overflow zu verstecken, jedoch halte ich das für keine gute Idee.


----------



## macleod (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich empfehle den Leuten grundsätzlich immer noch die Seite für eine Auflösung von 800 x 600 Pixel zu optimieren. So sind nämlich die meisten 17"-Monitore noch eingestellt. Da bleibt dir natürlich dann tatsächlich wenig Platz für den Content und das Layout der Webseite.

Alternativ kannst du da dann Iframes oder sowas benutzen. Wenn du allerdings weisst, dass die meisten Besucher eine höhere Auflösung hast, kannst du natürlich auch die Auflösung deiner Seite ändern.

Als andere Alternative kannst du vorgäng per JScript festellen, welche Auflösung der Benutzer hat und dann auf die entsprechende Webseite umleiten. Dann musst du allerdings die Webseite in zwei Ausführungen programmieren.

Gruss

Macleod


----------

